# Solved: Outlook 2007 dictionary language settings



## cammy22 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi

My Outlook spell check seems to be in American English mode. As I am in Scotland, I need it to be in UK English mode. I have checked my OS settings and they are UK English. Yet when I type 'neighbour', for instance, it wants to change it to 'neighbor', as in US grammar.

Please could you advise

Many thanks

Cammy


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

cammy22,

Go to *Start > All Programs > Microsoft Office > Microsoft Office Tools > Microsoft Office 2007 Language Settings > Editing Languages*

Select _English (U.K.)_ from the list on the left and click the *Add *button.

Below that, in the *Primary editing language list* section, select _English (U.K.)_, then click *OK*.


----------



## cammy22 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ratboy, I done that, thought that must be it fixed, went to compose an email, and no, its just the same, changing my UK grammar into US?


----------



## cammy22 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok, my bad, I removed US from the top list and rebooted, thats it done now.

Thank you Ratboy :up:


----------

